# Web Cam comment ça marche ?



## nicolas.P (24 Septembre 2001)

Comment marche une web cam ? si je souhaite me connecter à une autre webcam dans le monde comment faire ? Faut il connaitre l'adresse IP de mon correspondant ?
De plus quel choix (de webcam) faire pour une compatibilité avec NetMeeting sur PC ?

merci

Nicolas


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2001)

Il n'est pas nécessaire de savoir l'IP de ton correspondant. Le principal est que vous utilisiez le même logiciel, ou le même protocole. Il en existe plusieurs: iVisit (gratuit), Ispq (payant), Cuseeme (payant) et Video Link Pro (payant) mais ce dernier est le seul compatible avec Netmeeting.

Voilà.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[24 septembre 2001 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## davidcaro2 (25 Septembre 2001)

Je te conseille iVisit qui:

-est gratuit
-ne pese rien (640K)
-existe en version PC
-fonctionne très bien (même en 56K)
-très facile d'utilisation

Je me connecte souvent avec la Guyanne et je le trouve vraiment super

Tu peux le trouver sur www.iVisit.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2001)

Je possède depuis peu une webcam et j'essaye d'utiliser ivisit fournis avec la caméra. J'aimerais savoir comment procéder pour communiquer avec un pc et également comment obtenir un fenêtre plus grande et de meilleure qualité.


----------

